# Rent an apartment or a room?



## Bernat

Hello!
I'm going to start living in Australia for my new job. My question is this: Is it better to rent a room or an apartment? Is too expensive to rent an apartment? Which option is more common there?

Thank you very much!


----------



## JandE

It might come down to what you can afford, and what part of Australia you are in.

I rented an apartment overlooking the water at the Gold Coast for a while at $330 per week.

But now in another area the 4 bed detached house next door is renting at $300 pw.

But that figure in some other areas may only get you a tiny room.


----------



## Bernat

JandE said:


> It might come down to what you can afford, and what part of Australia you are in.
> 
> I rented an apartment overlooking the water at the Gold Coast for a while at $330 per week.
> 
> But now in another area the 4 bed detached house next door is renting at $300 pw.
> 
> But that figure in some other areas may only get you a tiny room.


Thank you very much for your information, JandE.
I'm going to earn A$ 31.600 per year (more or less) and I my job is in Melbourne. Is it enough for living there?


----------



## JandE

Bernat said:


> Thank you very much for your information, JandE.
> I'm going to earn A$ 31.600 per year (more or less) and I my job is in Melbourne. Is it enough for living there?


I know a few people on salaries like that and they all either live at home with parents or share rented houses with 2 or 3 others.


----------



## kelijones

If you think to rent a house in Suburbs of Melbourne than it is the best decision you have got spacious rooms there. But other services like maintenance, insurance and food is a bit costlier than other States.


----------



## syd10

Bernat said:


> Thank you very much for your information, JandE.
> I'm going to earn A$ 31.600 per year (more or less) and I my job is in Melbourne. Is it enough for living there?


At this salary in Melbourne, I think it would be best to either rent a room or share a house or share an apartment.

Having your own apartment would probably be too expensive & the realestate agent (for your own apartment) might not approve your application based on your salary.


----------



## aussiefaqs

Yes, it is expensive, especially if you are in Sydney, in that case I would recommend to share the rent definitely.


----------



## shenntzaw

it depends on your needs and budget. both are available


----------



## luke89

For myself renting a single room proved to be a very good option in Sydney.


----------



## Catchem

*Depends*

Renting all depends on what you want, your price range, distance from cities and then finding something you like from there.
Most cities make 1 room's cheaper yet pretty strict with facilities, yet house's sometimes seem to be the best to go for me anyway, finding cheap rentals with room is good to come by with good facilities which can be cheapened further


----------



## eolvc

It depends on you.How much you can afford.But for a single person rent a room is the better option.


----------



## Koala-NSW

Cost + commute time will play a role in my decision.


----------



## syd10

In addition to affordability, it will depend on your personal preferences. For example you'll have more privacy in your apartment, which you won't have when you share.


----------



## esands

There is must a place near your workplace for the bachelors living with all the options, you can check nearby areas, you will definitely get good options.


----------



## markw

renting an apartment you also need to consider if it is furnished or not, furnished will cost more, if empty then you will need to purchase everything you need to live while there, makes a bid difference to the price


----------

